# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Issabel με WIND SIP

## df2

Καλησπέρα. 
Θέλω να στήσω ένα κέντρο με μία μισθωμένη γραμμή με SIP trunk της WIND (30ch). Λίγο βοήθεια γιατί έχω κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο μόνο με SIP OTE.


*Ερώτηση 1.* Το κέντρο θα έχει πρέπει να έχει αναγκαστικά 2 κάρτες (Μία για την σύνδεση με το router τους) και μία για τα εσωτερικά δίκτυα και λογικά θα χρειαστώ routing ;  
Λογικά θα πρέπει να βάλω στη πρώτη κάρτα LAN οτι στοιχεία μου δώσει η WIND (IP/Gateway/DNS) και στη δεύτερη ότι μου δώσει ο IT της εταιρείας σωστα ;

*Ερώτηση 2.* Οι παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις peer-details αρκουν στο trunk που θα δώσω ;

type=peer
insecure=port,invite
host=(Gateway Πρώτης κάρτας ; )
port=5060
dtmfmode=rfc2833
nat=no
Sendrpid=no
allow=g729&alaw
context=from-trunk
qualify=no 

Registration string χρειάζετε η επειδή είναι μισθωμένη δεν χρειάζετε καμία παράμετρος ;

----------


## astbox

Μπορείς να το κάνεις και με μία κάρτα, απλά δίνεις δύο ip διευθύνσεις στο ίδιο network interface.
Λογικά θα σου δώσουν να βάλεις κάποια Public στο network interface και κάποια static routes που θα πρέπει να περάσεις στο routing table.
Κατά τα άλλα εύκολα, νομίζω θέλει registration αλλά όπως και να 'χει θα στα στείλουν όλα αυτοί.
Το g729 βγάλτο, qualify=yes αν και είναι λίγο ψιλοαχρείαστο.

----------


## df2

Καλησπέρα. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση. 

Το g729 το έβαλα γιατι το δίνουνε: 

• Supported codecs : G.711 Α-Law (mandatory), G.729 (optional) 

Το qualify ΟΚ.

Τις δύο κάρτες απλα τις βάζω για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους και αφού δεν δημιουργούν ουσιαστική επιβάρυνση στο έργο. Θα τους  ζητήσω Peer Details απλά νομίζω ότι δε θα βγάλω εύκολα άκρη με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Ξέρεις μήπως αν περνάει fax Και με τι codec ?

----------


## astbox

Το γράφουν στο pdf τους

Fax support: G.711 pass-through, T.38

αλλά νομίζω στην πραγματικότητα είναι ξερό pass through.
Βασικά αν δεν σου έχουν στείλει τον οδηγό με τις ρυθμίσεις τους, πες τους να σου τον στείλουν, έχουν ένα που είναι αναλυτικός και περιγράφει ρυθμίσεις για asterisk/3CX.

----------


## Panagioths

Τελικά η WIND δίνει κωδικούς SIP για την τηλεφωνία της; Αν ναι τοτε ποιά είναι η δική της "συνδεσμολογία";

----------


## astbox

Στο μισθωμένο δίνει, σε home όχι.

----------

